# Is this normal



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My heifer is bred, well I think she is, but she has almost always had a "fat" area around her tail..

She is 3yrs old...

It looks like the older she gets the bigger it gets. is this a normal thing..

I have looked at other cows around here and they don't seen to have the same fat tail area, but then again mine is a bit plumper than the ones I've looked at..


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> My heifer is bred, well I think she is, but she has almost always had a "fat" area around her tail..
> 
> She is 3yrs old...
> 
> ...


Google something similar to "cattle body condition score" and then click "images" and you will see that it is normal and also it will give you an understanding of how the condition progresses and in what order. Nothing Earth-Shattering, but nice to know.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The tail head is a good indicator of the condition of a bovine. Just means your cattle are well fed.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

3 year old heifer and no calf? Fat cows always probably open.....???...
Seriously though probably bred? Not sure what that means but if she has been with a working bull for a year now and she isnt baggin up better get her palpated and if shes open sell her.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I don't have a bull and I wasn't in a hurry to bred her so I waited a couple years so she could mature.

Back in April I put her in with a friends bull, she stayed their 3 months, before that I could tell when she was ready..

Now she doesn't stand and look towards the cows across the woods once a month, so I figure she got tagged...

And yes she and the 2 freezer calves are fed well..


----------

